# BIG POWER/ BIG BORE combat Handcannons



## THE BIG EVIL (May 19, 2004)

I would love to know which hand cannon would make the best combat weapon ?. I am most intrested in new Wildey Mag and second in the 50AE Desert Eagle or maybe a old 44AutoMag. But I do not know very much on the subject so i would love your in put. By the way is it right that you can get a 44Mag Snuby ?

​


----------



## KenpoTex (May 20, 2004)

I don't know that I would want to use any of the ones you listed for "combat." To me a combat weapon (something the military might use) should be easy to maintain, easy to find parts and ammo for, and not so big or powerful that they can't be used comfortably by most people.  The Desert Eagles are cool (I've shot a .50 and it was awesome) but they're not known for reliablilty.  The Auto-mags are probably the best large automatics but they're extremely hard to find (I've only actually seen one out of the dozens of gun-shows and scores of gun-shops I've been in) and the ammo is not something you can buy at wal-mart (or most most gun shops for that matter).  I think the .45 acp. is probably the best all-around combat pistol round preferably shot out of a 1911, however H&K, and SIG also make good weapons.

As far as .44 mag. "snubbys," S&W, Colt, and I believe Taurus and Ruger make them with a 4" barrel.  Taurus makes a .44 _special_ snubnose but I don't know of a .44 magnum that's any smaller...not that I'd want one, the recoil in something that small would be almost uncontrollable.


----------



## muaythaifreak (May 31, 2004)

The desert eagle is definately an impressive weapon however I believe they were going more towards big game pistol hunting than combat applications as it is VERY expensive to shoot and I believe only one or two manufacturers actually produce ammo for it to begin with.  Also, anyone who has ever shot one knows that although the recoil is less than might be expected, the grips are quite large and way to big for the average shooter to hold comfortably.  Also it is a very heavy weapon as far as handguns go.  Not to mention your going to spend a minimum of $800.00usd upward of 1500 to acquire one.  Fun to shoot if you have the money though.


----------

